# the gift thread -- holiday edition -- come see what you got!



## animal_cookie

for everyone!







*NSFW*: 







a stocking for all your holiday goodies!





Here's how we play:  List the goodies or simply provide a picture, of what you'd put in the stocking for the person above you, the person who posts next, or someone special on the site.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

For You ^^^


*NSFW*: 




Because nothing goes better with animal cookies than this,









For Alasdairm

*NSFW*: 












And for the next person

*NSFW*:


----------



## blode

THANKS MAN!


For the next person


----------



## Thou

For Geometricide.


*NSFW*: 



http://www.discoverycoastaudubon.com/images/BabyDuck.jpg


I got you baby duck.



Because everyone loves baby duck.




And for everyone else:


*NSFW*: 








My sweet holiday ass! 

I think I see mistletoe!!


----------



## capstone

Merry Christmas

For: Everyone


----------



## katmeow

For capstone:


*NSFW*:


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

For all of the Bluelight Elves:





*NSFW*:


----------



## crevan

For Sweet P:

*NSFW*: 










drug_wench:

*NSFW*: 










Olympic_Smoker:

*NSFW*: 








 Just fill it in with which ever destination you want dude 

rangrz:

*NSFW*: 










*NSFW*: 










*NSFW*: 








  that's all MDPV bru 




*NSFW*: 







to do what ever you sexually wanted to do with......... hey, gimme a break..... i had to try.....its x-mas time after all


----------



## augustaB

For all the submariners on bluelight: 


*NSFW*: 











Take a dive in this baby.


----------



## Pillthrill

I would bet Rangrz would be pleased. 

Still can't figure out how to do the damn tags!  One of the number one kids presents this year for all of you! 






*
 Each Go Go Hamster has its own unique personality & whimsical soundS
* Loving Mode: Pet them, love them, hear them chatter
* Explore Mode: Let them scoot, scamper, across the floor
* Provide them with their Hamster Habitat


----------



## Rogue Robot

*Noodle* 







*NSFW*:


----------



## Noodle

I'll have my brofist with lettuce and tomato.  Hold the mayo.


----------



## geometricide

thouart_that said:


> For Geometricide.
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.discoverycoastaudubon.com/images/BabyDuck.jpg
> 
> 
> I got you baby duck.Because everyone loves baby duck.



*NSFW*: 





I KAINT SEE IT!!! halp!


----------



## fizzle

Embrace the future! I got one of these for everyone on Bluelight:


*NSFW*: 








Yes, thats right, its a FLYING CAR!!!!


----------



## rangrz

for capstone and cyc

*NSFW*: 









since its xmas eve' I had it shipped by the fastest air express delivery I could find

for -guido-

*NSFW*: 










for mariposa- here is a quality suitor to your tastes.

*NSFW*:


----------



## prayersfor.rain

To everyone!

*NSFW*: 








 Cabin in the mountains!




Or a 

*NSFW*: 








 Beach house!




Pick one!


----------



## Rogue Robot

ocean








*NSFW*:


----------



## ocean

Ahh!!! I got a gift 
Thank you Rogue Robot!!
So nice of you 
I love it!


----------



## ocean

Mmmmmm......... I got Jambalaya last year!! 

I will have to be on the hunt for some good gifts to pass out this year!


----------



## fizzle

^Ooooh Cute title!! :D

Edit OOOH I get a cute title too!!


----------



## CaseFace

For fizzle, i give:


*NSFW*: 










except ive taken it back.


----------



## ocean

I was too lazy to find boxes for these so imagine cute little packages!



TribalGirl:

*NSFW*: 







Some Cute little Strawberry Headphones




Enki:

*NSFW*: 










Fawkes:

*NSFW*: 










COTB:

*NSFW*: 











n3o:

*NSFW*:


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Thank-you Ocean!!!  They're so perfect.  I'll hunt you up something wonderful.


----------



## fizzle

This ones for hoptis, I couldnt decide which one to get, so I just got you both :D







*NSFW*: 







Its a chair!!




And


*NSFW*:


----------



## ocean

For Fizzle:

*NSFW*:


----------



## fizzle

Awww thank you!  I love it!


----------



## CaseFace

Fuck this. Im taking back fizzles present and smoking it myself. Everyone else gets this


*NSFW*: 










And sugar plum fairy gets


*NSFW*: 



the entire mine


----------



## fizzle

Aww! I didnt know you were talking about me  You had originally said "thizzle" so I had just assumed you meant one of our other "thizzle"s like thizzer or Nation. I'm sorry


----------



## ocean

Yeah! I get a mine!!! 
I don't care if its a coal mine! That shit will profit, especially during this season!! :D


----------



## fizzle

For ocean:






*NSFW*: 








I found this while wandering through your coal mine :D


----------



## ocean

^_YEAH!!!!_ :D Thanks fizzle!!! 
Noone ever gives me presents! You guys are so generous!


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

fizzlemyshizzle:







*NSFW*:


----------



## fizzle

^lulz


----------



## RedLeader

For SugarPlumFairy:


*NSFW*: 










Thizzer:


*NSFW*: 










Keni & Pander:


*NSFW*: 













caseface:


*NSFW*: 










fizzle:


*NSFW*: 










The rest of you:


*NSFW*:


----------



## ocean

^Aaaaaw  Thank you 


And Fizzle's present is so cute!!!


----------



## fizzle

Yesss!! I want one of those irl now lol


----------



## ocean

For *RedLeader-*

*NSFW*:


----------



## ocean

*Sweets all around!


N3o-

NSFW: 











Tribal Girl-

NSFW: 










mariacallas-

NSFW: 










AmorRoark-

NSFW: 










Mariposa-

NSFW: 










theartofwar-

NSFW: 










Enki-

NSFW: 









*


----------



## tribal girl

SugarPlumFairy said:


> Tribal Girl-



D'aw, you gots me two gifts.


----------



## Keaton

fizzle said:


> Aww! I didnt know you were talking about me  You had originally said "thizzle" so I had just assumed you meant one of our other "thizzle"s like thizzer or Nation. I'm sorry



You know nobody gets me gifts 8)
Haha


----------



## fizzle

For NationOfThizzlam:






*NSFW*:


----------



## Keaton

Para Fizzle






*NSFW*:


----------



## ocean

For Thizzer and Caseface- 
*NSFW*: 










*NSFW*: 







For Hoptis, PanderBear, Keni and MariaCallas-

*NSFW*: 










For Dave and the regulars in Blogs-

*NSFW*: 










For Mysterier, Laika and all the NEMD regulars-

*NSFW*: 










For TLB-

*NSFW*:


----------



## fizzle

awww thanks thizzer! Its beautiful! :D

Ocean - lol TLBs gift is perfect :D


----------



## ocean

Hope he sees it 'cause I thought it was pretty great too


----------



## Keaton

Those cupcakes are awesome.


----------



## ocean

I'm having trouble with imageshack right now but you have a couple presents from me coming soon


----------



## Keaton

Orly? 
brb
*goes shopping*


----------



## ocean

For you Nation:


*NSFW*: 









and then these are for you to ReGift:








Hope you enjoy!!


----------



## Keaton

I will actually be eating the spermies.....I cant find the will to eat the cupcakes.
thank you SPF.


----------



## ocean

^You're welcome.

I will have to hunt up some more presents b/c it seems everyone is being grinchish!!


----------



## Keaton

^i'm shopping para ti ahora.


----------



## Keaton

SugarPlum






*NSFW*:


----------



## ocean

Mwah!  
Thanks!!


----------



## ocean

*TheArtOfWar-*
Too big to wrap:


*NSFW*: 



Now you can sleep in beef :D 







*Nation*:
Sweets for a sweetie:

*NSFW*: 









*
CandyCanetotheLeft*:

*NSFW*: 







Now invite me over 'cause I love peppermint and I love cake!


----------



## Keaton

Aw shanks hun.


----------



## bunnymunro

for the next poster:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   whoops need practise


----------



## shimazu

for stayfaded







*NSFW*:


----------



## lonewolf13

don't be an asshole shimazu. not in here.


----------



## ugly

To Lone Wolf, 
always brings it boss,
From Ugly
Highly happy days


----------



## Blue_Phlame

To myself:





*NSFW*:


----------



## tackyspiral

^ i just hope that isnt made of wool (can you say itchy)


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

For *LYSIS*

*NSFW*:


----------



## shimazu

Lonedeer said:


> don't be an asshole shimazu. not in here.



for lw







*NSFW*:


----------



## lonewolf13

Haha thx shim


----------



## MikeOekiM

for laugh:


----------



## MagickalKat777

^ Present fail. LOL


----------



## shimazu

you can only open them if you BELIEVE


----------

